# What song/artist are you listening to?



## pennstater2005

I love old country.......for some reason I was never a huge fan of Willie Nelson but he's growing on me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR8mgm_FBRA


----------



## Anthony Drexler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jShMQw2H2cM


----------



## Sam23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sPJe6vbKQ


----------



## pennstater2005

@@Sam23 Love some Clint Black!


----------



## Alan

Listening to Puddle of Mudd station on Pandora.

Have an old tablet attached to the wall with these:

https://www.command.com/3M/en_US/command/products/~/Command-Medium-Picture-Hanging-Strips-4-Pack/?N=5924736+3294529207+3294736519&rt=rud



Bought one of these:
https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Bluetooth-Receiver-Wireless-Streaming/dp/B01J5DYWVA/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1529102343&sr=1-6&

What I like about the above is it is portable(battery powered too), so I can disconnect it and bring it in the house if I want to listen to Pandora inside instead of the garage where it resides most of the time.

to send the sound to an old stereo here:


----------



## gene_stl




----------



## Sam23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLGzETz5nXM


----------



## Sam23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7umozIcIdY


----------



## Darrell

https://youtu.be/1SCOimBo5tg

AK makes me melt.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ben Rector - Extraordinary Magic

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YEjvMOWxQg8


----------



## social port

@pennstater2005 that is some extraordinary songwriting.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> @pennstater2005 that is some extraordinary songwriting.


He's got some good stuff!


----------



## Sam23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=958wpzdY9ws


----------



## pennstater2005

Double mow with a few beers listening to this.....








Mowing without beer just isn't that fun.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> Double mow with a few beers listening to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowing without beer just isn't that fun.


Love that song. I've been listening to a lot of Red lately. If you want to check them out search for Shadows by Red.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double mow with a few beers listening to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowing without beer just isn't that fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that song. I've been listening to a lot of Red lately. If you want to check them out search for Shadows by Red.
Click to expand...

I would've loved that back when I was in my weight lifting days. Of course now that I'm almost 40 I'm embarrassed to say it almost gives me a headache :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double mow with a few beers listening to this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowing without beer just isn't that fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that song. I've been listening to a lot of Red lately. If you want to check them out search for Shadows by Red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would've loved that back when I was in my weight lifting days. Of course now that I'm almost 40 I'm embarrassed to say it almost gives me a headache :lol:
Click to expand...

My wife and kids call my music "angry music". She'll ask if I'm angry and I'll steal a line from Mark Ruffalo in the Avengers and say "That's my secret. I'm always angry." Then I'll flex and feel something pop in my neck and have to lay down for a while.


----------



## pennstater2005

TN Hawkeye said:


> Then I'll flex and feel something pop in my neck and have to lay down for a while.


 :nod:


----------



## Ware

Big fan of Nathaniel Rateliff :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/ASOfbUhMQyc


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


>


Good stuff!


----------



## pennstater2005

Ed Bruce. Goes good with a beer and a cigar!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RzeJBUQBLZA


----------



## Anthony Drexler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEyNlt8wDag


----------



## MarkAguglia




----------



## RayTL

I'm a big Jack Johnson fan and have been listening to his Koku Festival album (great beach music.) His cover of _A Pirate Looks at Forty_ with Dave Matthews is awesome:


----------



## pennstater2005

RayTL said:


> I'm a big Jack Johnson fan and have been listening to his Koku Festival album (great beach music.) His cover of _A Pirate Looks at Forty_ with Dave Matthews is awesome:


I like Jack Johnson. I'll have to give this a listen. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

If you're a Haggard fan two of his boys, Ben and Noel, covered a few of his songs in this video. Resemblance in voice and looks. That Bakersfield sound!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QV7EsL3H8Bw


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/Ki4VJCsF0qk


----------



## BXMurphy

I heard an advertisement on the radio that made me think of Godzilla. I have been singing that tune for the past couple of days. And then someone told me that the ad was for Codzilla.

It seems that there is a speed boat ride that whips you around in the ocean around Cape Cod. Who knew?


----------



## Powhatan

Arlo Guthrie - Alice's Restaurant

It's from the 60's :wink:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM


----------



## Jconnelly6b

If this one doesn't get to you it should. Have a drink before listening.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Not sure how to embed the video


----------



## dfw_pilot

Here's how.


----------



## Powhatan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-TTvqXVopTs


----------



## pennstater2005

A little Merle.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxLtXJzo3Ew


----------



## kaptain_zero

Little Feat with Lowell George doing the vocals, titled "Fat Man in The Bathtub".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Zh5oMJo3co


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I recently decided to give John Mayer a second chance. I really enjoyed his early stuff but then he turned into a complete dbag. I actually have really enjoyed listening to his last 3 albums. This song is the best on any of them. Really cool video too.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RQQ8tkkJRT0


----------



## Budstl

Whiskey meyers. Just discovered them thanks to the show yellowstone. 
https://youtu.be/Gj7Zft8aiRc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_72-7TFHEnU


----------



## pennstater2005

Powhatan said:


>


Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Budstl said:


> Whiskey meyers. Just discovered them thanks to the show yellowstone.


I have really enjoyed Yellowstone so far and picked up on Whiskey Myers too


----------



## TheSwede

3:20 or so into this you kind of realize that Prince (RIP) kinda' knows how to handle a guitar...this one gives me goosbumps every time ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y


----------



## Anthony Drexler

Black Label Society\m/ Saw an old friend jam Saturday night.


----------



## pennstater2005

TheSwede said:


> 3:20 or so into this you kind of realize that Prince (RIP) kinda' knows how to handle a guitar...this one gives me goosbumps every time ...


Some things can be taught including playing guitar but sometimes it is just raw talent.


----------



## dfw_pilot

And now for something a little different in this thread . . . what I'm listening to: Haydn, and one of his trumpet concertos.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Aa4VW9gw-U[/media]


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

I feel like this thread needs some love. Any DMB fans here?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o64k0TeUd_8


----------



## RayTL

TheSwede said:


> 3:20 or so into this you kind of realize that Prince (RIP) kinda' knows how to handle a guitar...this one gives me goosbumps every time ...


Hadn't seen this in a while, sooooooo good. Wish Prince had done more collaborations highlighting his guitar skills. Guy shredding.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I feel like this thread needs some love. Any DMB fans here?


Man i could listen to Grey Street on repeat for an entire night. Some nights while my wife and I are having beers on the back deck it is nothing but DMB. How you like his new album?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

TheSwede said:


> 3:20 or so into this you kind of realize that Prince (RIP) kinda' knows how to handle a guitar...this one gives me goosbumps every time ...


Performances like that always make me think of two things: 1. How great Prince and Tom Petty were and how I miss them. 2. What would music be like today had Hendrix, Joplin, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Morrison, Cobain, Tupac, Kieth Whitley (I listen to a lot of different music) lived longer. I hear so much of them in the music that followed them. Where would we be now if they were still here?


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor

TN Hawkeye said:


> Man i could listen to Grey Street on repeat for an entire night. Some nights while my wife and I are having beers on the back deck it is nothing but DMB. How you like his new album?


I really like the new album. Although it doesn't feel all that new since some of the songs he's been test driving on the road for years. My wife and I are both big fans as well. I went through a phase in college where I collected show recordings.


----------



## RUBZERK

https://youtu.be/58RSC7HO9aU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vet6AHmq3_s


----------



## Powhatan

blind Rachel Flowers


----------



## avionics12

https://youtu.be/DaEzT5MusFs

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Ware

avionics12 said:


> And now for something completely different...


----------



## avionics12

@Ware Thanks. One more for the road....


----------



## Killsocket

Getting into Jazz, of all things. I was a grunge era aficionado (Nirvana, Pearl Jam, etc.) in the early 90's. Into the garage rock stuff in the late 90's/early 2000's (White Stripes, Black Keys, etc.). And now...

Miles Davis' album Kind of Blue. Aging can be a strange trip.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ben Haggard......Sing me back home.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWFaB20jj5A


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

*Metallica - Moth Into Flame* 🔥

Quite possibly my favorite song now of all time


----------



## pennstater2005

S7108384 said:


> *Metallica - Moth Into Flame* 🔥
> 
> Quite possibly my favorite song now of all time


Gotta say when it comes to heavy stuff Metallica was always my favorite. I saw them in 98' on their Load tour in Pittsburgh. It was pretty wild!


----------



## Mozart

This should come as no surprise 

Once upon a time, instruments had voices and could speak to each other and tell a story. Sadly, those days are gone and now we need words for music to have meaning.

Mozart Piano Quartet #1 in G Minor, K478






Ahh, Haydn - My BFF. Love his trumpet and cello concertos. Sadly Mozart's trumpet concerto was lost in history. At least all 4 horn concertos survived (each outstanding!)



dfw_pilot said:


> And now for something a little different in this thread . . . what I'm listening to: Haydn, and one of his trumpet concertos.
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Aa4VW9gw-U[/media]


----------



## dfw_pilot

Amen, Amadeus. Preach!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

pennstater2005 said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Metallica - Moth Into Flame* 🔥
> 
> Quite possibly my favorite song now of all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say when it comes to heavy stuff Metallica was always my favorite. I saw them in 98' on their Load tour in Pittsburgh. It was pretty wild!
Click to expand...

Nice that's the year I got into them. Have you heard this track? (Moth into flame) \m/


----------



## dfw_pilot

Mozart said:


>


Thanks for that. I listened whilst working on spreadsheets and the music seemed to help the numbers "sing". I half expected a giddy laugh from Tom Hulce and the end of the performance.


----------



## Mozart

dfw_pilot said:


> Thanks for that. I listened whilst working on spreadsheets and the music seemed to help the numbers "sing". I half expected a giddy laugh from Tom Hulce and the end of the performance.


Happy to share! :thumbup:

One composition = 25 minutes of music. That's like a whole album today :lol:

Awesome scene from Amadeus (best soundtrack ever btw  ) Mozart vs. Salieri 





K304 is an excellent example of music conveying mood. This was written while in Paris around the time of Mom's death. So much sorrow and longing in the notes.






Did you all know that Mozart wrote *12 variations* of Twinkle Twinkle Little Star? My favorite is at 4:00


----------



## jayhawk




----------



## Shindoman

Chris Botti is one of my Favs. 
Listening to Meoldy Gardot quite a bit lately


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Has to be one of the most badass intros of all time - especially when the drums kick in

https://youtu.be/IIvSXocE6YY


----------



## Anthony Drexler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyBJoFz_QPw


----------



## Powhatan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dlc6xCPx60U


----------



## ctrav

Chris Stapleton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjqvOil10VU


----------



## pennstater2005

^ Great song!! Not a bad rendition but I still prefer Coe's original.


----------



## ctrav

pennstater2005 said:


> ^ Great song!! Not a bad rendition but I still prefer Coe's original.


Coe's? As in David Allen?? I liked Mona Lisa and The Ride....


----------



## pennstater2005

ctrav said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Great song!! Not a bad rendition but I still prefer Coe's original.
> 
> 
> 
> Coe's? As in David Allen?? I liked Mona Lisa and The Ride....
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## dfw_pilot

NSYNC


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> NSYNC


Daughters, I imagine? Or you're an NSYNC fan. No judgment here.


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol, I jest.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> lol, I jest.


Sure....... :?


----------



## Powhatan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrmrjx66_T8


----------



## JP900++

pennstater2005 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> NSYNC
> 
> 
> 
> Daughters, I imagine? Or you're an NSYNC fan. No judgment here.
Click to expand...

I realized the other day that I was comfortable enough in my manhood to admit they were good for what they were. JT hasn't been to bad either. Not my thing but good pop music.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Talent: This guy plays better with his feet than I do with my hands.

[media]https://youtu.be/p8ntOhjiPaw[/media]
@wardconnor


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo


----------



## dfw_pilot

Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## ctrav

Powhatan said:


>


Great song!


----------



## ctrav

The Wallflowers - One Headlight

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM


----------



## jabopy

Just watched a documentary on Fleetwood Mac, from Peter Green OhWell, wow they are good.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I've been trying to find some different Christmas music to listen to. With the early Thanksgiving this year the usual songs are getting a little tired. If you haven't heard Sia's Christmas album it is pretty enjoyable. All original songs. Has a bit of a pop sound to it but not so much that it's unlistinable. Also been listening to Stevie Wonders Christmas album. Absolutely recommend that one too.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5bKtRU0Q6c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuQR-XuHXm8&list=RDxuQR-XuHXm8&index=1


----------



## Ahab1997

dfw_pilot said:


> Talent: This guy plays better with his feet than I do with my hands.


I'll see your Mormon Tabernacle and raise you Cameron Carpenter. I saw him play with the Austin Symphony and was completely and absolutely blown away. I've played piano for (*does some math*) 35 years now (whoa, I'm old)... and watching him play organ... I had no idea how he was doing some of the things he was doing. It was completely amazing.


----------



## Ahab1997

ALL THE FUNK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpYHp-W51H4


----------



## ctrav

Being from Odessa and all...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7f6HiQ2LuU


----------



## Ylli

Not listening to anyone now. I'm cleaning my receiver.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ahab1997 said:


> ALL THE FUNK


"We're hitting funk levels that shouldn't even be possible." - lol.


----------



## Sam23

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJCPnd3NDNs[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItru7hZqzU[/media]


----------



## Stellar P

Ahab1997 said:


> ALL THE FUNK


Hell Yeah! Vulfpeck is the S#!t. I can listen to "1612" over and over again. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2gQEDwjhaDE


----------



## Powhatan

The Beatles' rooftop concert - the final public performance


----------



## RayTL

Powhatan said:


> The Beatles' rooftop concert - the final public performance


Yes!


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0lBwABNVmM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAivBvp2V4I


----------



## FRD135i

95.3 "the range" on the app
It's a radio station in Dallas


----------



## pennstater2005

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UAsTlnjvetI

Young the Giant


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FdP0eS47ts


----------



## RayTL

Powhatan said:


>


Nice, her voice is awesome, love this song.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkOjSV4G7fs


----------



## Lonnie Mac

One of my fave's. Gives me hope for kids these days.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9jwGansp1E[/media]


----------



## jdpber

80s rock mix on Spotify. Wireless Bluetooth headphones. (On a bathroom break, checking the action on here)


----------



## RayTL

Some Neil Young for y'all

https://youtu.be/An2a1_Do_fc


----------



## OD on Grass

Went to a Needtobreathe acoustic concert last weekend. Great soft rock band. I'm a sucker for a good love song. 
https://youtu.be/wBFYMdUV8do


----------



## TN Hawkeye

The kids were watching American Idol earlier and had no idea who Lionel Ritchie is. So we've been playing his stuff to educate them on some "old people" music.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74


----------



## OD on Grass

A bit controversial in the media but it's SO catchy!
https://youtu.be/thqS6pK8IfE


----------



## ctrav

Thought this was appropriate to go with my new toy


----------



## RayTL

OD on Grass said:


> A bit controversial in the media but it's SO catchy!


Me: Don't watch it Ray, Don't watch it Ray. 
Also Me: man, that's pretty good 
Me: smh


----------



## Csykes

Easy choice Waylon Jennings, Opossum,The Hag, David Allan Coe.


----------



## Dave

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ji_byLzeBk


----------



## OD on Grass

RayTL said:


> Me: Don't watch it Ray, Don't watch it Ray.
> Also Me: man, that's pretty good
> Me: smh


 :lol: :lol: :lol: So true!


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUTORC4eoGc


----------



## wafflesngravy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmbCKz2N4II


----------



## TN Hawkeye

OD on Grass said:


> A bit controversial in the media but it's SO catchy!


Reminds me a little of Ghetto Cowboy by Bone Thugs.


----------



## RayTL

wafflesngravy said:


>


Ha! I love the usage of the Power Glove! I had one of those and it was awesome until my dog chewed it up. :shock:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E43rlysYbl4


----------



## Powhatan

The opening animated corvette scene and music from Heavy Metal (film)


----------



## TheTurfTamer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGfKi6kpdTQ


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

I had no music playing when I saw this thread but this song was in my head...

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N1sqRYGbR4[/media]


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

It has been ages since I've heard this. Good tune...



Powhatan said:


>


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm6cPXSjdRs


----------



## rob13psu

Was in a Steely Dan mood today


----------



## FlowRider

Here are two ancient masters of the art of rock and roll, showing us all that they still know how to bring it! One of my all time favorite bands....

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iU16zACieoM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiszKK1aNAI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q_ZzBGPdqE


----------



## RayTL

Powhatan said:


>


Awesome song! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

https://youtu.be/cAA_LUCb0QE?t=6


----------



## pennstater2005

ctrav said:


>


Now we're talking!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR849qlR8ZA[/media]


----------



## ctrav

https://youtu.be/DA_V0W3qtMY


----------



## TN Hawkeye

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jcbMhbCGWQQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EodytPmki5s


----------



## TN Hawkeye

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wC6bo3XJnVQ

My dad played this song hundreds of time when I was a kid in Florida. Never had a clue I'd end up living near the places he sings about.


----------



## Grass Clippins

I like a lot of different music genres but my favorite is outlaw country.

Colter Walls - I'm convinced Colten has sold his soul to the devil. 
Tyler Childers - He's got a heavy of dose of Appalachian Holler Twang, especially in his song White House Road.
 Sturgill Simpson - Little bit more popular than the previous two but not mainstream yet. Reminds me of Jerry Reed, I'm a huge Jerry Reed fan.


----------



## RayTL

@Grass Clippins I had not heard Colter Walls, what a voice, doesn't match his appearance. Nor had I heard of Tyler. Thanks for the new music. Love Sturgill, I've got a bunch of his stuff.


----------



## Powhatan

92F today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXUq5f8f5fc


----------



## Anthony Drexler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jREUrbGGrgM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0Pt7M0weUI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUiYamjM4GU


----------



## dfw_pilot

I've never seen a separate room, log cabin style recording studio. What's that all about?


----------



## Powhatan

dfw_pilot said:


> I've never seen a separate room, log cabin style recording studio. What's that all about?


https://johncartercash.com/cabin/


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNBlfyYHu80


----------



## FlowRider

Saw this group play before Game 4 of the NBA Finals in Oracle Arena.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMU625_4vKQ


----------



## RayTL

https://youtu.be/jg2un-NGlmc


----------



## NotBobSaget

A lot of Polyphia (I'm a guitar nerd), love their guitar work...but also Queens of the Stone Age and Jerry Reed

https://youtu.be/69e8oa85F3g?list=PLrVbgsD2OF3HJnIuLRh2yJUZQLO3Hb3qG


----------



## Sam23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Gm03NGZSM


----------



## FlowRider

Interesting mix of vehicles and guitarists to go with some current events in this video, and featuring Kenny Wayne Shepherd:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8NQUbLQGio


----------



## RayTL

FlowRider said:


> Interesting mix of vehicles and guitarists to go with some current events in this video, and featuring Kenny Wayne Shepherd:


Awesome cover!


----------



## Powhatan

The Dead South is a Canadian folk-bluegrass musical ensemble based in Regina, Saskatchewan. "Ragged But Right" is defiant honky-tonk tune dedicated to blue-collar pride.


----------



## pennstater2005

Beautiful Townes Van Zandt song.....

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zaP8NGML_QE


----------



## ctrav

After 3 hours of work on the front lawn...a nice glass of scotch and some smooth music!
https://youtu.be/6GkdCiqsFUI


----------



## ZachUA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIe7lDXJBi4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGHBxiCfLM8


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I don't care if I'm in a gas station, Walmart, or my proctologist's office, if this comes on I have to stop and listen. One of the top vocal performances I've heard. Some may hate it. I will say I hate that my damn kids only know this song from a stupid detergent commercial.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6ODfe5017h4


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I listened to some of my "angry music" too and really like this group Nothing More. They have a song that perfectly explains what it's like to have a father and a son knowing that you will watch one die and the other will watch you die. And what you went through with your father they will now go through with you. They way the present always gets me in the feels. It gets a little screamy for some people at the end but the message is there.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NAVEoc6NUKg


----------



## The_iHenry

Wake up by Travis Scott feat. The Weeknd had been stuck in my head all day


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I've kind of been in a funk the last 3-4 days. Not sure what's going on but I try to keep myself busy when I feel like this. I always listen to music while I'm piddling around the house. This song came on yesterday and really got me thinking about my wife. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3L3R0o3PEyQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7gD3XBeLk8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwoyqm3M3j0


----------



## ctrav

https://youtu.be/Zzyfcys1aLM


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


>


Back when "I wore a younger mans clothes" a car with one headlight was a race to see who could say "padittle" first and slap the top of the car. I never knew what padittle meant but we all did it.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when "I wore a younger mans clothes" a car with one headlight was a race to see who could say "padittle" first and slap the top of the car. I never knew what padittle meant but we all did it.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what it means either but sounds fun... :lol:


----------



## Killsocket

New Black Keys today. Loving the new album.


----------



## pennstater2005

I told my wife I felt as if this song described me perfectly. She thought I was being serious :lol:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qdZ5wY9XxdA

(The original Mac Davis version is great as well)


----------



## TN Hawkeye

pennstater2005 said:


> I told my wife I felt as if this song described me perfectly. She thought I was being serious :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The original Mac Davis version is great as well)


When I worked as a dj right out of college at a small country station the Mac Davis version was on my regular rotation. Really like the live version.


----------



## Topcat

When I am doing lawn work I ALWAYS have Pandora tunes to old school Motown. http://www.pandora.com/stevie-wonder/natural-wonder-live/signed-sealed-delivered-im-yours-live/TRzKtqz3zrgKb64?shareImp=true&part=ug&corr=17741023


----------



## Powhatan

My dad was on the 1959 - 1960 ground crew team.

Happy 4th of July

Enjoy the ride

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGXyaNju7Hw


----------



## TN Hawkeye

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eoJtlPQzqkQ


----------



## FlowRider

I watched this performance live when it first was played at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, honoring George Harrison.

It is one of the most memorable guitar solos I have ever seen, performed by Prince as he blew his bandmates away....

Prince brings down the house towards the end; watch the faces on the other members of the band onstage as he plays.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8sh9P3X33w


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T80B7s7ekGo


----------



## TheSwede

FlowRider said:


> I watched this performance live when it first was played at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, honoring George Harrison.
> 
> It is one of the most memorable guitar solos I have ever seen, performed by Prince as he blew his bandmates away....
> 
> Prince brings down the house towards the end; watch the faces on the other members of the band onstage as he plays.


Yes, that recording is one of my absolute all time favorites -Prince was an *insanely* talented musician, and this is one of the all too rare occasions he demonstrates his insane guitar skills live...


----------



## FlowRider

@TheSwede

Thanks for your comments. The fact that you are aware of Prince and his amazing skills as a musician and guitarist in your beautiful country shows how music can transcend borders and unite people all over the world. I am still in awe of the way Prince could play a guitar, and the notes he could play that are completely original. He had his own unique style and sound, and it was immediately recognizable when he began to play.

One of the all time greatest guitarists and musicians ever...! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## TheSwede

US music has always been a big and important influence in Sweden (in fact, all things US has been a big influence in Sweden since the 1960s!). But, music and so called "hit-music" is also a big thing in Sweden ever since the 70s -in fact, music is one of Sweden's top exports incomes the last 20+ years.

When it comes to "new" music, one of my favorite Swedish artists is Tim Berglund, aka Avicii. He died way too young but the fusion between DJ-music and traditional influences is groundbreaking IMHO:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y_KJAg8bHI


----------



## FlowRider

TheSwede said:


> US music has always been a big and important influence in Sweden (in fact, all things US has been a big influence in Sweden since the 1960s!). But, music and so called "hit-music" is also a big thing in Sweden ever since the 70s -in fact, music is one of Sweden's top exports incomes the last 20+ years.
> 
> When it comes to "new" music, one of my favorite Swedish artists is Tim Berglund, aka Avicii. He died way too young but the fusion between DJ-music and traditional influences is groundbreaking IMHO:


@TheSwede

Thanks for sharing that video - I liked that song and the fusion - I can see how you would get into that. Quite a scene on stage too, and it points out how music can transcend national borders and bring people together - the shots in South Korea were really interesting to see. So, why is it that this young artist died so young? Seems to happen to many musicians....


----------



## FlowRider

Here is a band my crazy motorcycle riding buddies out in California introduced me to recently. They refuse to grow older....

Band is from Los Angeles. My old buddies say I have to go see these guys live somewhere, but I haven't had a chance to yet.

They know I grew up listening to Southern rock bands: Allman Brothers, Lynyrd Skynyrd, ZZ Top, .38 Special, Molly Hatchet, etc.

Interesting relatively new (to me at least) hard rock band. Six Gun Sal. I like their sound. Here's their latest new video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t29pdm1Cf8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhmtefhPkAc


----------



## TheSwede

FlowRider said:


> Thanks for sharing that video - I liked that song and the fusion - I can see how you would get into that. Quite a scene on stage too, and it points out how music can transcend national borders and bring people together - the shots in South Korea were really interesting to see. So, why is it that this young artist died so young? Seems to happen to many musicians....


This is the statement his family released regarding his passing:
"Our beloved Tim was a seeker, a fragile artistic soul searching for answers to existential questions. An over-achieving perfectionist who travelled and worked hard at a pace that led to extreme stress. When he stopped touring, he wanted to find a balance in life to be able to be happy and to do what he loved most - music. He really struggled with thoughts about Meaning, Life, Happiness. He could now not go on any longer. He wanted to find peace. Tim was not made for the business machine he found himself in; he was a sensitive guy who loved his fans but shunned the spotlight. Tim, you will forever be loved and sadly missed. The person you were and your music will keep your memory alive. We love you, The Family"

Cause of death was a suicide due to self-inflicted injuries with a broken wine bottle.

The documentary "Avicii True Stories" that might be available on Netflix in the US (it is in Europe) tells the (IMHO) disturbing story of how a talented young artist is pushed beyond the breaking point by himself, greedy record companies and just as greedy managers:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

https://youtu.be/U3WnisF16zA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTWH1Fdkjow


----------



## RayTL

https://youtu.be/uVXR2LYeFBI


----------



## kevin8239

Van Morrison Tupelo Honey.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hbZEfn66qA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NPqM3vPDg8


----------



## ctrav

https://youtu.be/tkXNEmtf9tk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak_MTXQALa0


----------



## TN Hawkeye

My dad used to listen to a lot of Tom T. Hall when I was a kid. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AOiyksNlrY0


----------



## Jconnelly6b

If you don't want to cowboy boogie after listening something is wrong with you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7U6AoZ27yE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EVd_zghQXA


----------



## William

Hank Sr, with a bit of Merle thrown in.


----------



## lucas287

Cody Jinks - red dirt country at it's finest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyot2S8yN7w


----------



## ctrav

https://youtu.be/ZEWGyyLiqY4


----------



## RayTL

Two Beatles, Eric Clapton, and Carl Perkins ... outstanding.

https://youtu.be/vsTH1tgIh2E


----------



## lucas287

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkFtl50kqYE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viQx4KDivPY


----------



## RayTL

Powhatan said:


>


Wow, great rendition, and what a voice she has, beautiful.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWVe1GGvs4U


----------



## ctrav

Powhatan said:


>


Excellent rendition of a classic...


----------



## MrMeaner

New Tool - if your into them. If not, you should be!!
https://youtu.be/q7DfQMPmJRI


----------



## dfw_pilot

Powhatan said:


>


I'm _pretty_ sure this is what my dog sings to himself when I'm gone, haha.


----------



## Powhatan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8ui9umU0C2g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqL1BLzn3qc


----------



## Carrie-Waltz

Eric Clapton! I'm a huge fan!


----------



## stotea

MrMeaner said:


> New Tool - if your into them. If not, you should be!!


Ditto.


----------



## Dawgvet

https://youtu.be/vi7cuAjArRs

Probably one of the best guitar solo endings....EVER :thumbup:


----------



## Dawgvet

https://youtu.be/AO_Iy5f0whc

One of Blue October's "mellower" songs (Warning: one bad word in song)


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

feeling nostalgic. Erik was a great songwriter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhKNqVi1dR0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1xWo2dzTaM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5RqWCPtaag


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kle2xHhRHg4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uBxAcQidJk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAYmEhwjiKg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlQ2Yzs6Wmg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyd9OcI37AY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAuwqm0IjlA


----------



## Powhatan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f2jgdsHzDf4


----------



## jhealy748

My 3 go to pandora stations

JJ Grey Radio
Joe Bonamassa Radio
Chris Stapleton Radio

On random days, Bob Marley radio can't be beat!


----------



## jhealy748




----------



## ctrav

jhealy748 said:


>


I checked it out...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI16dMyPZh4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9LgHNf2Qy0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWBqdWTg3Vs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SRRyD61ZhI


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jhealy748 said:


>


I've been through Lochloosa many times. We used to play Hawthorne High School and lots of Ocala teams in school. Brought back lots of memories. :thumbup:


----------



## jhealy748

@TN Hawkeye that's awesome! I've never been there but it seems like the perfect place to me!


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKnnh8VDULs


----------



## ctrav

Powhatan said:


>


An all time great!


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gz-kj8NXCA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeLC48nFc3Q


----------



## JP900++

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQYgcc02m5c

So I caught these guys the other night with my wife. They were great live. This has been stuck in my head ever since.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2uTFF_3MaA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6r-k9Bk6o


----------



## JP900++

Powhatan said:


>


Dig these guys too. Good stuff!


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KlsG_x2E9E


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rXBNqVbC6g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlG-vN8i9Qc


----------



## dfw_pilot

Powhatan said:


>


Wow, great rendition of a great song. My brother in law used to have part ownership in a School of Rock.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsqF3p8ORDE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPi6fW8KBW4


----------



## Powhatan

Happy Halloween

Here's one for the Deadheads


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3hXYININJw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9F244ztjxA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUXXKU31zqM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGPxiJynjLQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBCrkFB8nvc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgffRW1fKDk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G4FObY1uJ4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YqitoYdHD0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF9dCWmq3pM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrDsaKdT2S8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UllgHcFH58c


----------



## Powhatan

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nzn7gY4ZD8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmLBSCiEoas


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAsuFpJ4cnk


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/ugZwNhJLaOo


----------



## cnet24

Good stuff @Ware


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/tNV16tz1NK0


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/xMxiODvRz7E


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/AINUPFbFpqg


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/ugm0JZhX3CI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GcphzXKNps


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nd7EZ3k39s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqlwKBrrMXk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjCWhwdnCd0


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/VwebUfuHrH0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3GQkZa6kXA


----------



## daniel3507

Some nice choices @Ware with Ryan Bingham and Turnpike.


----------



## Lawnmower Man

My fav country song


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOWjX4BpC24


----------



## RayTL

Ware said:


>


Wow, had never heard this before. Really, really good @Ware :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jztjv1NvZSo


----------



## dfw_pilot

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKEUlJRQVbA[/media]


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3cEOWIwDTI


----------



## dfw_pilot

Tortured:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkJ18tA9DAA[/media]


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiVSa9wtez4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7kqqmr2HWI


----------



## Powhatan

RIP Neil Peart of Rush


----------



## RayTL

https://youtu.be/pkcJEvMcnEg


----------



## Ware

Wow, so many memories - hard to believe all these are 20-30 years old now...

https://youtu.be/EtunN6ZdcfU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKzQ9xwodVQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByfFurjQDb0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Frank Turner

https://youtu.be/_RbNdwY4ujw


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/HbN99f9esS4


----------



## mowww

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aU19dWpeWTg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fncovmAiD_Q


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/rItv9i6c7AY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uMWbZj-gWg


----------



## RayTL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG_kDaBMRzY


----------



## RayTL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m51jvPbo2M8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V88yyayq6AY


----------



## Ware

I was out for a walk and ran into these guys in the alley behind my office a few minutes ago. They are playing at a nearby venue tonight.

https://youtu.be/eu3EuWg2qNI


----------



## Powhatan

Here's some 80's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDEn5qP6_20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSQNvkD0pow


----------



## kds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRyLC2M1K2w


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/FvP9SE0QA9o


----------



## dfw_pilot

Tyson was so bloodthirsty.


----------



## RayTL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxDC7Rhpphs&list=RDVxDC7Rhpphs&start_radio=1&t=11


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8bRlF9bZws


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fi4T-yR8tM


----------



## Ware

Just saw Reckless Kelly's coach pull in next door...

https://youtu.be/eZyUsv4Iwas


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeTMqga2Gyw


----------



## g-man

Daft Punk via Pomplamoose. She has great vocals.

https://youtu.be/fUpdfpOPf4Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIaT8Jl2zpI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx1_6F-nCaw


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/H2rug_seUlc


----------



## FlowRider

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S4grLL10UM


----------



## FlowRider

Had a lot of good times when this song came on back in the days with them Texas girls. Turn it up...!

Back then, if you wore red Converse Chuck Taylor high top basketball shoes, you could get real lucky!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZyTMY7xiTA


----------



## dfw_pilot

Mark Kroos plays both parts of dueling banjos at the same time. Pretty wild and impressive.

[media]https://youtu.be/b0eknUtEMWw[/media]


----------



## FlowRider

One of my favorite guitar players, Robin Trower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A00a8bwiTM4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgEaRPaGqWM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47dtFZ8CFo8


----------



## jprez

https://youtu.be/nof3EZ2IAk0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQetemT1sWc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8Oy2SUZjKc


----------



## Ware

Thanks @J_nick :thumbsup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

^^^ Whew, teared up on that one. ^^^


----------



## JayGo

For those that are into prog-ish songwriters....good headphone stuff.

https://youtu.be/dRdyxw2W0x0


----------



## Powhatan

I couldn't find a three cord tragedy song I liked so here's something to get the blood flowing ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1Q-PfUvN0


----------



## Lawnboy25

https://youtu.be/Mbao_laqF8E

I grew up a big Stones fan and really wasn't sure why I liked them so much. They had that "swagger" obviously but it was the way they played. I didn't realize they were so heavily influenced by American Blues. The light bulb went on when I discovered the blues, and the greatest blues man ever, Muddy Waters. In this video, Muddy and his band are playing at his club in Chicago, when the Rolling Stones show up and eventually join Muddy on stage for a majestic set. Awesome. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=868DSi85odQ


----------



## pennstater2005

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IZIDL9U511Q

Drinking a beer with this one.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Drinking a beer with this one.


 :lol:

I saw him live twice. Both times he was so drunk they had to carry him off the stage. :bd:


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/OLSGLOLsuTo


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking a beer with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I saw him live twice. Both times he was so drunk they had to carry him off the stage. :bd:
Click to expand...

Nice! Just listened to the one you linked a little earlier. Still working in the garage getting walls painted and everything hung up. Snowed here today


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Nice! Just listened to the one you linked a little earlier. Still working in the garage getting walls painted and everything hung up. Snowed here today


That's crazy. Some of my coworkers in Maine shared photos of their snow today. A lot them lost power - and trying to work from home.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbvXz01yVmU


----------



## FlowRider

We have a tradition on Saturday mornings where I pick music on YouTube to listen to so one can get the weekend started off right. ZZ Top back when they were young stars and could still move around:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7d8BYJy8I


----------



## FlowRider

Powhatan said:


>


Powhattan, you have very eclectic and very interesting choices in your music. I like it...well played!! :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

FlowRider said:


> Powhattan, you have very eclectic and very interesting choices in your music. I like it...well played!! :thumbup:


Thanks. I try to select an assortment that I think most would like.


----------



## Jacob_S

No photo, but sitting on the patio drinking a beers, admiring fresh mow listening to Cody Jinks pandora station.


----------



## Shindoman

RIP John Prine
https://youtu.be/JKPDFQRmG_M


----------



## McDiddles

Shindoman said:


> RIP John Prine


legend. hope he got that cocktail- RIP


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKpQRjj_WbU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Oo3brFVJ9A


----------



## ericgautier

With WFH... started to get really interested in getting a decent headphone/amp/dac? setup. What's everyone using?


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Aqua-Barbie Girl


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX5XB_MOVfA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vr4PKf_Xfc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTvT4JNACss


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/Gv61zBZacpo


----------



## proctore

Lots of Gordon Lightfoot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv8zyBi4ZXk


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/_ZcnA7GXOfo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE1HrWcC__U


----------



## mopaNi-

Been going old school (for me) lately...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUy8JVGuiMQ


----------



## ericgautier

I have been checking out all the music listed on here and really enjoying the sound from my first planar magnetic headphones. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ue5Nh6NJZo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDo0H8Fm7d0


----------



## ericgautier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlnlK6NlA1s


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/WtVrDud1gZM


----------



## g01fer41ife

Ware said:


>


One of my favorite artist and songs. I've really been into Luke Combs recently. My favorite song from him is Even though I'm leaving. Another artist is Chris Stapleton, can't beat his style going back to the good ole country style. I also like a lot of hand Williams, Hank Williams jr., and John Anderson. Swingin' by John Anderson is also one of my favorite songs.


----------



## ericgautier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHj9XlV3fFg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZDWEd7kjS4


----------



## ericgautier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owk9KNH0Qdg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzXz6-RXXgc


----------



## JayGo

https://youtu.be/aa4O_XDUI2w


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrqPZFNrqCA


----------



## Ware

Paying our last respects one quarter at a time...

https://youtu.be/vMiEFyTuuh8


----------



## FlowRider

The Trendsetter.

The man Muhammad Ali called "The King" who taught an entire generation how to clap, and dance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzYJS3ksH_s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BwSi78nGpU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXSovfzyx28


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=fB13c6C3Y8I


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/lukecombs/status/1260729252732903424?s=21


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/-2hxU4UG3dA


----------



## B-Rad

My friend since kids got artsy on us and moved to LA to follow his dream. Give an Arkansas boy a listen to @Ware


----------



## pennstater2005

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=18cW_yHo3PY


----------



## RayTL

pennstater2005 said:


>


Great song @pennstater2005 , reminds me of riding around with my grandad!


----------



## lostfido

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ssDXiMLX9o&list=RD-xtbAuhhHjg&index=26


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SH9GEtGeks


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roxohOzFz3E


----------



## Grass Clippins

Nothing beats the Corona Blues like listening to the "80's Pop Radio" on Pandora. Caught myself standing at the window earlier while listening (singing along :shout: ) to Alone by Heart. Look at Nancy getting after that axe...go on girl!

https://youtu.be/1Cw1ng75KP0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ5h0KUowKk


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/cjaKLt60ZbM


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/rVT08zFIH9s


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/CR4dI8vrTqM


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/b-ZfcqUczXc


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/xWWLnj3RGPw


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/7Hp2_Fac7ic


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/qHgzxxwAZHw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxNXFNCTr2I


----------



## Ware

One of the great songwriters singing his song...

https://youtu.be/h318mN87v8Q


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wh7ylJManI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oVI0GW-Xd4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-oJRWhryk8


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/Pl33YZzVvCs


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/06En3XrfzwY


----------



## Ware

@J_nick


----------



## Powhatan

Memorial Day 2020

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kMxb1LvOLc


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/07_rnlBezQg


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/PFJ0EfWgZ3c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMIJuuk1SFs


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/NjNn4bbbgSw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Zmuqtqs7o


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm a bit embarrassed......






I blame it on 3 Leinenkugel's :lol:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame it on 3 Leinenkugel's :lol:


I don't think I have Bieber Fever, but I do like a Summer Shandy. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame it on 3 Leinenkugel's :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have Bieber Fever, but I do like a Summer Shandy. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Let's call it Ariana Grande fever.


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/9EKi2E9dVY8


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/d43-JUUkG80


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/hEMm7gxBYSc


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/30DMi866ThM


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/HSWBL-gdI8Q


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/mLsjCLF_CtM


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/f745uigICQc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daeqb6f7GrY


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/FFR6RZYAq_M


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/I0eZwpHtcK4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pksszku7l0g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Sdelk-0n3s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t4-_TKJ8JI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHJRouEN-SY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMzsaBTquAQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH65GOCZLP4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBRfkxUAyOk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg04eZf6utc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr-PWHvfOho


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIxlvVlOIS0


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/KC5H9P4F5Uk


----------



## RayTL

I've heard this song a thousand times. This lyric hit me the other day: "It's getting hard to be someone, but it all works out." Funny how music and life can be like that - what an insightful line penned by a mid-twenties Lennon.

https://youtu.be/HtUH9z_Oey8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guLsIGCR_6M


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/NSfOB8ANdWU


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/o5xexv-dMrM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrwRAjCr_lA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv87VhyOcVY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S68hkmMcCU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCq9751mOFo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rf73ZNhdMc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySukO-EuWAE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP-ipfncl88


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2MCJGH-Py8


----------



## RayTL

https://youtu.be/lYBIRHi5-o8


----------



## Powhatan

Extended Dance Mix version -> Here


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibgxqIaPHF4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDK9QqIzhwk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVGFAKQ0TWM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtVrDud1gZM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeGi2H2HKDc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfZVL0wxjdM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_59RDuzwLI


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/83o1eAS7eiY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ-UFKxDq5o


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9v8vtQRRQA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po1tqBIP3Ao


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngj2pFW3bqU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8NQUbLQGio


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h8Jmbq_jGs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIqxvsjC7oI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zAMlAq2u2Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGHuPfCWr7A
Can't find an OFFICIAL vid so might get blocked.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlcPmDDaOCg


----------



## Ware

Going to miss him...

https://youtu.be/0UbcAXgET8w

https://youtu.be/A7p817ErVsQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4agsmOFga8


----------



## dfw_pilot

Don't judge me.

[media]https://youtu.be/hMtZfW2z9dw[/media]


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT0Zz6_8KFk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmyidCAFMtg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPQfcG-eimk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncsKh731gQA


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ1I-laItPI


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/dxGiisvPPeY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dtfBxUTXRY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO5mu4xLJbk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtuPwjA-NDE


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ytwIW3igg9E


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/KQ3AULO_kEU


----------



## littlehuman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOrdtmG2IMM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nE5e_e3Y4A


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQVleCJR8ms


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bK-s16P1bl0


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fHZv9pFvUtQ

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HTH8lm0KEMw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJiHpN9pTdE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzLLSXBnQhU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-2DHLRHu5c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt6aDXEdUrg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqzhtvLWefA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21ETGjscgPE


----------



## Ware

1988

https://youtu.be/qWoL6UW6Uok


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDCaflb6-Yk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNuuBfWFYvQ


----------



## Ware

Listening to The Petersens perform will restore your faith in humanity...

https://youtu.be/joUwy8lpvP0

https://youtu.be/ZM_76pkynos

https://youtu.be/Ry_Nh3slMgI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJYcu0AeZds


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV3pR87L-T8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOtCVfBxUtc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yjREqdJzsc


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/cLTZavs4WAo


----------



## JayGo

https://youtu.be/wtOgwFzhlyw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG1JsSh951U


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuEghDO_j0o


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRaLYmCwOSo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n56hFE9Aquc


----------



## JayGo

The new Shelby Lynne is pretty strong.

https://youtu.be/8_V_6yCswx4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwQhSg1G2OQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8wifV5RYr8


----------



## Matthew_73

Generally lately it has been TOOL....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ClCaPmAA7s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kutSgoQRfxA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I57nIP0vc44


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15gT9HByEN4


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/eV6-1C_Dp5o


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/pCTKhnwHS-I


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/IjwkRhFSAcs


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/GIuZUCpm9hc


----------



## pennstater2005

Lots of Jon Pardi, Midland, Chris Stapleton.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzkyDrCXogU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLY4KMirXKA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_efYhYU2A


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bj4i-sW44s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOKBGkTG4Eg


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/_n8TuSVmOrw


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/Z_63ZZRLylE


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VkV06Id91MQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbBR4KIPfXg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC_2tlsnpMw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEt2lf7L13g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb0_1Z5gAlk


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/AzqmVa6n-es


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/IbL3NfWJUQs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5AVgbe95EY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcCHScn4gpw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtKxEmuSxBc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFaz40ZrQRU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVPmwSTMhjo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sD2BjnbveM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGL0MaVcU4


----------



## FlowRider

I rocked this one for my beautiful bride this morning to take a smooth trip down memory lane.

We used to cruise the Pacific Coast Highway with the top down in my MGB Roadster convertible.

Memories that will last you your entire lifetime, assuming you don't lose your marbles someday!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C_fVnE3xHY


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/A8bRlF9bZws


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOyhlKSTvhE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLxpNiF0YKs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dY4qtLaUlE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PaYE6aHRjc


----------



## FlowRider

For all the good people of Louisiana, may I present: The Spoon Lady. Good times will return soon.

There is a special guest who makes a cameo appearance during the video. It's a must see event.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nLmM9kcBKs


----------



## FlowRider

Mesmerizing talent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UjsG7FUZwA&list=RDV_UJDR5_xtA&index=10


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTyFNA6939w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlckx_CjlWc


----------



## FlowRider

My favorite Country & Western song of all time:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aGxSuU9ymYw


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/fmYCLK19wKU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71xvwVQABvw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ueivjr3f8xg


----------



## Powhatan

Here's the song artist's official track if above vid gets blocked.


----------



## BadDogPSD

Came across this recently. Seemed fitting for the times.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jM8dCGIm6yc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nzRUnqiFsM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvNJ1RpYjsI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7iPkiyG2jQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsYvgY47D68


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSl_2wJP6S8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC8vxXC0UMc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87u5Sw553U4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOTxmffM4Es


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zD7TxGTPsV4

Rocks harder than most stuff the kids are doing today.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyqVGgas1ss


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov8uT8DTvlw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJxLKCYiKAQ


----------



## Dot3

https://youtu.be/CwGrC0KicSo

https://youtu.be/lZn4UTIPloc

https://youtu.be/hJGkEaBjzcI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvP3d2VT_BE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0cnahseG88


----------



## Powhatan

Here's the official track if above gets blocked.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa4ZshB3Jyg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ReW7IgVF7c


----------



## Matthew_73

R30: 30th Anniversary World Tour

YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9NTk0qG1Ig


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAV5EVI4tU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6GdsRIbTSk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysSxxIqKNN0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uAWY91jsoI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-noFy_x7Yhg


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/4xPQ16Asyoo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZRA-Dwv86E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6vpdMhkenY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkROWE8c7s4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aSRpbLOfo0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX2N5Gm7f6E


----------



## Powhatan

Here's the official track if above gets blocked.


----------



## Bass_man

I like all types of music but I'm partial to classic Motown/R&B/Soul.
[media]https://youtu.be/eLbmdG8U60E[/media]

[media]https://youtu.be/6FOUqQt3Kg0[/media]

[media]https://youtu.be/jLKSZ0ehHNA[/media]

James is always James but OMG that band is unbelievable
[media]https://youtu.be/GAp7uqnUYSA[/media]

[media]https://youtu.be/0AqHxTpTcq8[/media]

[media]https://youtu.be/RLTDpewIpfw[/media]

[media]https://youtu.be/BbtNILoWvS4[/media]


----------



## dfw_pilot

Paul Shanklin . . .


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48-pr5-G6Pw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSSxnv1_J2g


----------



## FlowRider

This song is dedicated to my beautiful bride, and favorite dance partner forever...!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RouXAZLN7PY


----------



## FlowRider

To the superbad man who took me to see his Lear Jet at Atlanta Airport when I was a young boy, so I could sit in the pilot's seat. Had his initials "JB" on the tail of the plane. 1969. The Godfather of Soul.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5BL4RNFr58


----------



## dfw_pilot

FlowRider said:


> To the superbad man who took me to see his Lear Jet at Atlanta Airport when I was a young boy, so I could sit in the pilot's seat. Had his initials "JB" on the tail of the plane.


----------



## FlowRider

Why I miss live concerts. Nobody better live.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm03wqLY3Nc


----------



## FlowRider

dfw_pilot said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the superbad man who took me to see his Lear Jet at Atlanta Airport when I was a young boy, so I could sit in the pilot's seat. Had his initials "JB" on the tail of the plane.
Click to expand...

Yep, true story. Here is how it happened.

My Mom (RIP) was in a sorority (Beta Sigma Phi) which had a convention in Atlanta, when we used to live there.

She and three "sisters" got in the elevator and rode up to the Penthouse level. Bold move.

An armed security guard met them (1969) and asked what they wanted. They said they wanted to see who was up on this floor. He took them all to meet none other than James Brown.

He gave them tickets to his next show. The rest chickened out, so my Mom took our family.

I was a young boy, 11. I remember it vividly because the Apollo 11 mission to the moon was going on, and a comedian came out and cracked a joke that said (sign of the times) "White people think it is great they (are) going to the moon. We gonna go to the sun, block out the light on everyone!"

We were the only white people there, I think. Everyone turn and looked at us (front row seats) and started laughing. My parents and sister just froze, I started laughing too. It was funny.

Anyway, after the show, James Brown invited us backstage, and then he took the whole family to the airport since he was flying out, to see his plane. I was standing there, starstruck, and he turned to me and said "Young man, do you want to sit in my plane?" I said yes, and he turned to the pilot and said "Show him how to fly this thing!" I went on board and was just overwhelmed by the aircraft.

Afterwards, he told me the story about how when he was my age, he was shining shoes in front of a radio station in Atlanta. He said he "now owns that station, and eight more like it." Amazing story.

I asked him for his autograph. He personalized it, and wrote "Be cool. Stay in school." on it for me.

I took his advice. He was superbad. He changed my life. And I have always liked his music. :nod:


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoZYRDVeqmM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3vE1vM4x7Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQyFFTh_YGc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JywkrIiXW8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKGTaplzmV4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH70MOQwnVg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGfCqS59ZSE


----------



## JP900++

Surprisingly I never thought to post this one.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CGj8SjnkViE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz-b86LZ21c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S32vYGf_oDw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEd26QArSl8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enbNUqSZdD8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYkuqZsHwog

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5K6J0eVRBo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8KwSbEgnnI


----------



## Powhatan

RIP Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OUurVdRGsc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JIE6-ilfZE


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?pbjreload=101&v=aUzBgeI5dpc

https://youtube.com/watch?v=mu_pNeqAQ-U


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=wlfOIksGEqc

https://youtube.com/watch?v=bWd3o-xujeE


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=XTkUplF5VIE


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Haven't listened to country in about 20 years but recently started a Garth Brooks station on Pandora and am loving it! Great to mow to.


----------



## dfw_pilot

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Haven't listened to country in about 20 years ...


You can play it backwards and get your dog back, your house back, your wife back, and your job back.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Ha, in those twenty years I forgot some key things:
**Reba's mom pushed her to be a hooker, but that's fine because she was really good at it and is now rich
**There is still a little dust on the bottle
**They still can't paint over that John Deere Green heart


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=fOKtbJfNLFk

https://youtube.com/watch?v=iGAFSW2wZSA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvODJj5YQlE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp8LthLjcNA


----------



## dfw_pilot

For those that don't know, Powhatan has worked with the likes of Casey Kasem, Rick Dees, and others.


----------



## Powhatan

dfw_pilot said:


> For those that don't know, Powhatan has worked with the likes of Casey Kasem, Rick Dees, and others.


and a shout out for Wolfman Jack and Martha Quinn :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KZH9FzjprI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuo0YOiPPlk


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/-IWvKwHY9fw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ecFdRhwPc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUe3oVlxLSA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftm1hiXgYsA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y97gX9QSwZk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldQrapQ4d0Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6J-SBfMP5A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_paZpQvca0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjylD7esXDo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtjohRLfRxY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kaGwuGwsZQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G27a65HfeU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHevAbdqMkI


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb9NkEIS990


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQeC_6bOFqs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIdN70UyGMU


----------



## Ware

We lost another good one.

https://youtu.be/NLcff55xqek


----------



## pennstater2005

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvfxKbpoxRE

This was playing in my mind at work today.


----------



## pennstater2005

Oh and I was singing this one the other day. Took forever to figure out what I was singing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYI99xuI9CM


----------



## pennstater2005

Ahhh Meat Puppets....ahead of their time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0IWHxvswLk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85Z3iwpFQeg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2Ov5jzm3j8


----------



## dfw_pilot

Powhatan said:


>


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4A3lrqSOY4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5e8C1nhe_s


----------



## JP900++

That time of year.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-TdDYcrPtJs


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-rkqLGTg0rE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iZSlA4s5Xs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5rde4bRIZA


----------



## PNW_George

I have approximately 150 old albums I recently took out of storage and have been cleaning and testing them on a new to me turntable. This is one of the newer ones, just under 35 years old and in great condition, no scratches, very little hiss or pops.


----------



## JP900++

Fall is here. I can listen to Danzig.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LgXBhnZGlLk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB4gjiMVKFI


----------



## Ware

When a President goes through the White House door and does what he says he'll do...

https://youtu.be/eEOFQfXYbBM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD7K0x0UusE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrtRucPEbsI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4S1Q1vfngA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kj8hcslQpU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6RZY4Ar3fw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgsUu98jfLI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVDc6bYy3j4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-h4A7bF8wQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8dJmRDvVcw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEeqramL4mQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-9FdWmZqRQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTPqfL-WCqo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uly3S2KjUf4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTM3YPTYNo0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgKzaUbORx4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrbRMvYOvLg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zzKUtEQF9Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZkrxaCl0o


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJPMesAnsU8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVOmxLxmXuY


----------



## Ware

This thread apparently 'struck a chord' with @Powhatan


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqLs34PQ00c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXeZNXdu-gs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBzduwzZH-w


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxFQ7f4RzQU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPxaU0pZ_t0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDxfjUEBT9I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpKSboDxXx8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t6U9iRgD7k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJNxmMk8zvA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAjKZJarlwk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIIVK0NgK38


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPQfCWMnG4U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvSbZEYlfnM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDDTDGPKCFA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIKLRHiK98g


----------



## Phxphenom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhHUgDCE11A&ab_channel=ThompsonTravelDeals


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/ogiGIMW_uVE


----------



## Jelvis

https://youtu.be/JMFHPpXSq84


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14YfPNGSj6Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIJ1-v9jv2Q


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyBGFKqhr4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvVv8R--6TQ


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/rtx6lv-k8hw


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


>


Pow, right in the childhood! lol


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pow, right in the childhood! lol
Click to expand...

Amen.

I just read that Hal Ketchum passed yesterday due to complications from dementia. This one was released a year earlier (1991)...


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pow, right in the childhood! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen.
> 
> I just read that Hal Ketchum passed yesterday due to complications from dementia. This one was released a year earlier (1991)...
Click to expand...

This has been a bad year for musicians.

Neil Peart 
Kenny Rogers
Joe Diffie 
Brian Howe
Little Richard
Charlie Daniels
Peter Green
Frankie Banali (Yeah, I like my hair metal.... :lol: )
Jack Sherman
Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Ware

John Prine
Jerry Jeff Walker
Billy Joe Shaver


----------



## CamaroGuy

Let's pick up the pace, guys. What's happened to our world?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r58GQYFZeLE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_RCkPV7DzM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf8GjhXvOjU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JSWUFdjoHU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSG64FsSxG4


----------



## dfw_pilot

Only 60 seconds, and Andrea plays all five parts:

[media]https://youtu.be/OyJSeRd7Q4Q[/media]


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrVD0bP_ybg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUCoYcxNMBE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xRUq0GrgMo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93HW85hHo7c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCPZtFa7nXg


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/ipvlCVr86o0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exidLnAtOJc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4XKRHyu3C8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lyZA9Pzr4U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=933-o_s33qo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4PjWgiH-LQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5z-jjWyAJQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWKcNoerynI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flYpnnsfFtY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbfgxznPmZM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogv284C4W30


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaqiW3rNT58

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-ho49Do8yg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrC5ENXilRY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrA3mm7bLxM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o18CSYRo1Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n1ct03QcY8


----------



## Ware

We lost another good one today...

https://youtu.be/FxM4GDimobE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_wNTYNuURY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBdh20C287Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ux3DMkbCrA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfiJEfBNRqg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXIQK8lcOOc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsUm_5jHhJ4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcbxsG3OWfA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il_XxNa47zs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItePDo2BVZY


----------



## JayGo

https://youtu.be/JTEWlSTQ1RI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDicwfAhDaM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqesZeoiE6I


----------



## dfw_pilot

Powhatan said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSjq7x67kzM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1PTcMZGAEU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqyAmmEkVvI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q98s8GyPw64


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwZfQSLxg3U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76meNyUXDWo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65CW0Ekl4Jc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyZdrkrxD4o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6v0-9bmiVE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvmNRXdb2ng

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRgB1I3HNYg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEQV8hN0Knc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGfGZ25nxaA


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

https://youtu.be/IhfO2FLC-bM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPWrX9PJAOs


----------



## bbbdkc79

Nothing like "My Fathers Eyes" from the king, Eric Clapton


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJcHFcJEQdw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu-2mYUr1-M


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQt9jKDCqHo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkktlPHFqjo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2WNJdocnu4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkepWGGWDBU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cUEJar3vbY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvGbfgw_gzg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUQsqBqxoR4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrDKoXWKMmY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygwc_DMtXD4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugxisePctPA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhqZ_U1LKs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihK-IQr76zA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYOYbhL9axg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHWrCFZaNgM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G06PDynXUXE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGlEZpOVjGo


----------



## Powhatan

For game day warm up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sjGBXckGB4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkOLAKLCvEg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrwmHNEC43E


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEsbL4NhUYM


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=Nv2giQcD5G0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhA691Zn87E


----------



## CamaroGuy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBYHwH1Vb-c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6POcQ5wiUa4


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=5x0b7XOUmH0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypveE8yictk


----------



## Phillip97

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Shindoman

https://youtu.be/jVLNB3d-2cA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQUpU8TMLZk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1veF_lrvij8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQzcHDAbfm8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1mhPbKXgdQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpMCGXWzCS0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvipPYFebWc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFeouD2IWSA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lkjUX_jz90


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPEDZlauNjM


----------



## pennstater2005

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kDKDmVu6wk

Jerry Jeff Walker! First song I ever heard of his was "Pissin in the Wind"

I was hooked.


----------



## ColeLawn

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2pa-Eb4wLE[/media]


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-BipyU4WXs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsptdUFthWI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOz-28NWTDk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1V8YRJnr4Q


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUHPsINf8rY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzlypexNi-w


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pABTFWl25OQ


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

https://youtu.be/p6xMOTjLIaY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy09E1HC7lE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-506lCdmWU


----------



## CamaroGuy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91pz1E8pAOY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DxrUI08eJ4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kVAo--Ecfs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhxQoDlt2AU


----------



## Lawn Noob

Sabaton.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLIOkFF00Sw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fow61Zsn2s


----------



## Powhatan

I met Mr. Hornsby over 20 years ago at a local merchant store, very pleasant individual.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1cJrfnNskQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GEaG20s8cM


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/1vFmLVXcgi0

https://youtu.be/ISuJrPQ3KA8


----------



## FlowRider

A throwback to their second world tour, and a message that is still relevant today I believe:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V7qgM2X3xg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S33tWZqXhnk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWlapc_6UVw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dMrE9pyupQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tWFk8ojF4M


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UquqQMcy-R4


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=YGPm0u53vWw

https://youtube.com/watch?v=vmN4N3W8OPs


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/XrOHVTyBOYs


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=8_NBwub3gxg

https://youtube.com/watch?v=w67svcIdMF8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGK8cJk5D4E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_GnJTl2HqI


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=BT0Zz6_8KFk

https://youtube.com/watch?v=BA4rSO-h9Io


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT6pUPUP2jA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohHlpZXaZpk


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/xsJ4O-nSveg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbFO13VQbUs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Fpq5NYCNQ


----------



## JayGo

Been revisiting some tunes from my youth lately.

https://youtu.be/qOwFVowEugQ


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/d4LdUQzCPPM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_ZOhMSPqVc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L8zGfKDCCY


----------



## ionicatoms

Powhatan said:


>


LOL haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwj3Ruyj97s


----------



## JayGo

'Til Tuesday on this rainy Friday in Texas.
https://youtu.be/wtOgwFzhlyw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvQwiRWlR1o


----------



## JayGo

https://youtu.be/0cxFzHO9lfI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVMa9TpRxk4


----------



## MarkV

I skimmed the last few pages and saw a few Home Free video's posted. For those of you that haven't given Home Free a listen you are missing something. Tim Foust has some wicked bass. Home Free's version of Do You Hear What I Hear is one of my Christmas favorites, specifically 2 min and 29 seconds in the song. Yes I remember that, because that's how cool it it.

I ran across Tom MacDonald a couple of months ago on YouTube. I've jumped on his band wagon. His lyrics are spot on. I actually bought his new CD (first album I've bought in 20+ years) and I love it.

I run a Plex server and I would be happy to share his album if anyone wanted to listen to it.


----------



## JayGo

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nwwEo8GjHNY8jItA_j3KIzLsIhkOqr5Cc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBBOw2ZLwqI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kw2UmaQUrw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbaoKL1Ei0c


----------



## JayGo

https://youtu.be/JTEWlSTQ1RI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxByy0u45FY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXK3znYbXgU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9agMWII1_c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtVBCG6ThDk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmrVGwJdI5g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPjPVjSBYyI


----------



## JayGo

https://youtu.be/wlg91FG9m5Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHa1hiFYbFQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bto0UKEZNA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVwnHcDeAGo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh8CB1A9aPs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lycoRjPW-U


----------



## AndyS

https://youtu.be/5kzUTPX6fm4


----------



## Powhatan

Wunder gescheh'n "Miracles Happen"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZXMVlwUSVE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRbcv-UYV-o


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfHoJZ2Dvww


----------



## Budstl

Powhatan said:


>


They are one of my favorite bands ever since hearing them on the first season of Yellowstone.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk_fZITyNTs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_dfFrg0hDA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVyJkKKfRFs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78BWyNSQ4m0


----------



## CamaroGuy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQLpRBDrhn8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV5dShAFDlI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAhJoXUeJ08


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMlxHlVmXp8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHc7bR6y06M


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J37dqmRkuM


----------



## PNW_George

My Brother-In-Law's Son released a new album late last year and the LP's were finally shipped last week after production delays.

https://www.northwestmusicscene.net/review-danny-newcomb-mackerel-sky/


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgIO62aLHO8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6_cvAQDrM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tna9lceUhMw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thKm-SHUejI


----------



## JayGo

Goin' the 80's hole today...

https://youtu.be/avAvkdYa3qM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3GKe2c5KRk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjahLtBeElE


----------



## JayGo

Heard Chrissie Hynde do a cover of this cool 80's Dylan tune.

https://youtu.be/PpRKstHl7Y0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYzI1dbYsMo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EYxl5bmFf0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr5dMwKaLag


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwcOkSxjuhw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DfaIfFr08Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHT7v7Awezg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68YI8ULEJQk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsZLtiC5qh4


----------



## JayGo

https://youtu.be/Fa25MqOzGwk


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/PFJ0EfWgZ3c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G67H-Q9EI_A


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjYKtnE7NFY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZeWRqprZq4


----------



## JayGo

Felt like some prog today. 
https://youtu.be/T0dLypToLzE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBysvBtXcrA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Mv_A8szqk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGvqTKev0bY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jWHffIx5E


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx2u5uUu3DE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwWw5zDI8-4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh1oj6y5ikk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HJ8kQpm6DU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRh-vBOS-dU


----------



## BermudaBoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM5_6js19eM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mom2TLs3Fi0


----------



## FlowRider

Yeah, well...I'll just leave this here for y'all...Fireball....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WPbqYoz9HA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5Xh8-uX-44


----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Jeff_MI84

Powhatan said:


>


Bon Jovi Forever!


----------



## FlowRider

Old school thread. Check out the cars.... :bandit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsrqKE1iqqo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEXhZ8PwM-Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyTs80Q21yc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr5KdeKS7wc


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/DmeUuoxyt_E


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVqnL0nkfPY


----------



## JayGo

https://youtu.be/Ldg12mUfgzA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fO6BYuMIeE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bgB8CV0-cQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-sfGRswzq0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_B7lIXo2Zk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EtTpY1yPJw


----------



## FlowRider

From the Master Guitarist himself, the song I like the best. One of the best of all time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c_8VUL5jks


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT6pUPUP2jA


----------



## FrankS

BAND-MAID. On their own, they're saving rock from the mediocre:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-qQnKILR5u0
Diana Ankudinova. Eighteen-year-old conductor of emotions:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lu8iW9BcWmY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YmoQ6MEWCc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKBbMlp0nEA


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/G_zuB-ogIBw


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/efdKVloTeqg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KPi9KarAoM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72p1VhZhlMU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thu8DWsirJo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7UX0SafzPg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAdUSkkHkfU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfreFPe99GU


----------



## LawnKiller

Thought I would join in and drop a track suggestion of my own since I'm too new to be able to help anyone in with any grass questions 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRQGZPXuIrM[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kJQP7kiw5Fk

The more I listen to reggaeton the more YouTube ads are in Spanish. I like that.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWt6Hiyvtyo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQuW2KQYnBY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqoQY9bobow


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSw8an1u3rc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy39uDV0asE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mExcPmReUM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrIxz9wHUX8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t-qGOAgPD4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avv2IIdDnnk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXByVAPnNyY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd-MRcTbx7k


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQEF3vKrTcY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3yDLvp9le0


----------



## pennstater2005

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_zgKRBrT0Y


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/_lsran_Slzc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5RqWCPtaag


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh5BG7xaApY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL6quWwTiRk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx4RTBZFAYU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad9vRHZO33E


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbLDH3Os8HU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atLK2RIZzWk


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/JW5UEW2kYvc


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndns7wCSnYU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIIDvLXySH8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddlCslH3dfM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9YpIiShbQU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMS3vkoj7q0


----------



## Amoo316

2000s Alt Rock kick today, no idea why.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99j0zLuNhi8[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0U0AlLVqpk[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bnX-6sJZBw[/media]


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ExlbH3xdR8


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/UDQOcRNFod0


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pVGZ2ZEWNrM


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/l-03l9INLAM

https://youtu.be/2Gd0tgGVPB0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4SjFk1BWug


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/qM0zINtulhM


----------



## pennstater2005

01Bullitt said:


>


One of my favorites. I miss Daryle. One of the purest country voices I've ever heard.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites. I miss Daryle. One of the purest country voices I've ever heard.
Click to expand...

+1

Keith Whitley is another one of those.


----------



## g-man

I'm listening to this, thanks to my 6yr old.

https://youtu.be/XqZsoesa55w


----------



## Ware

I resisted the urge to click @g-man :lol:


----------



## g-man

I don't get why she is regressing into this again. It has 9.2 billion views. It think Ive seen it 1 million times.


----------



## Ware

I got pulled into '90s alternative rock on Amazon Music Unlimited while I was mowing today.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Ware said:


> I got pulled into '90s alternative rock on Amazon Music Unlimited while I was mowing today.


Yes sir! Nothing like being a teenager in the 90's listening to grunge & alternative rock & cruising around town. I actually seen Everclear live in 98 at the house of blues in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## pennstater2005

https://youtu.be/3kyn9Es4HoY

Not sure how I got here....


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzlGsojuEmU


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/VUb450Alpps


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/0_CksCHnooM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldk2pLyVZ4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX26JlMHMNE


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/3Mw4Pbg_NVo


----------



## Baretta

https://youtu.be/bd1GDyHiICU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG85zhpgmJY


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/coQz9fM21Js


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/S-G2J3RzURA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeTx0Feevxo


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/-j5J8N0efqc


----------



## Allan-00

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_90GB5T73XI


----------



## Powhatan

Original artist here if video blocked.


----------



## JP900++

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MCQw3x6FXcM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMmUXamntPI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV35YHQ13CM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BJ7MDOmLPE


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/lVd5UvnUmMw


----------



## JP900++

Listened to the Metallica Black List on the drive to WI. Some neat takes on the tunes. This video cracked me up.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bI5t6wxUhN4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYr96YYEaZY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePrC8WnyjFQ


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjcgHfUNRYM


----------



## Ware

01Bullitt said:


>


Ohhh, that's a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## 01Bullitt

Ware said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, that's a good one. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes sir! :thumbup:


----------



## JP900++

Sitting here wishing I was able to make it to Memphis this weekend. At least I can enjoy it virtually. Might have to have my kids throw beer at me though or it won't be the same. These girls kill live.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9fl1JWLGlVE


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/RtC_DfhPlS8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9h1cktTJmk


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/iFq6eZBS1iM


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/jzN9rdvXmS4


----------



## Jeff_MI84

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6PC60gY6LRQ#


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDiC7dGzT0g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-QuX9F1lXk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu2gAqn4I2A


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnEBSY3leQQ


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/YIHMPc6ZCuI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUUhDoCx8zc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrDsaKdT2S8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZAPGz6FeP0


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhCgjhZ2yw4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdEkxzEVdAI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bsnuew8f6s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSSxnv1_J2g


----------



## jayhawk

https://youtu.be/2l6JUNFAJ9o

Let's go Brandon


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/EkEbqgbSqs8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eWJmN8D820


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlDzpujpqAM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-7C_2gjfPY


----------



## 01Bullitt

Powhatan said:


>


Yes sir, that's a good one! :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan

01Bullitt said:


> Yes sir, that's a good one! :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/jDGzLRPZEB8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xs8BaXm784


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaqmB5k6N1U


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/1Gh7R5zuIJI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIMWkvvu_aQ


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFq1eT9tMJ4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB6a-iD6ZOY


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGCdLKXNF3w


----------



## MarkV

I just got The Metallica Blacklist and this song is amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqoQY9bobow


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V38Qej-3Tw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kdt1IARNkI


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J9Xe0gzjCA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiWuR8gWNUE


----------



## JayGo

Going back to '83.

https://youtu.be/KQkDbfKEnk4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxNXFNCTr2I


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=HQZBaJAngH8


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI9NtR9wWrY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7lxd7RL1To


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf0qVVbMckU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYdvxBxHX2U


----------



## Ware

Not sure if this one has been posted, but it's a song about lawns…

https://youtu.be/7nn_xu-wsXQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59pOE3OmUi8


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yavrtEoc9g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SRRyD61ZhI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_FaKrgCass


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUqMgOllc-U


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnVQdGbySek


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zaofx3PDtuw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQS4TzB0EvU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDzhrO5K02c


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh3ml8gzrd4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEbjiLMGUyk


----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## JayGo

Saw through the movie last night after not having seen it for about 20 years.....

https://youtu.be/bf4x36XKhsM


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3XMC_Sk3QE


----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Powhatan

Saw them in concert back in the 70s.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvE0PS9-T0w


----------



## 01Bullitt

I have always loved this cover of David Bowie's Heroes. This awesome video pays tribute to the real heroes, the men & women that protect us and our great country!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOgspkrTB0U


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvNHLY73wQQ


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/rv-_g7GwL1c


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I've been listening to a bit of Neil Young lately.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/drpdrQq8c98


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyZdrkrxD4o


----------



## pennstater2005

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WuNVr1cRxPY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4UXHoziInE


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/66pTLdvrClk


----------



## Powhatan

Saw them in concert in the 70s.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCUvRs4k2q4


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/K3EbscFw63c


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/g_ihXlWKC7g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCSPKFRQAMs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrPgBFQm5Zo


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/5RtJYZ8SErU


----------



## Jeff_MI84

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=76WFkKp8Tjs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gQ5iDmFw3E


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/vCzRkv6q4fQ


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/Fm72DPJCX58


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqlwKBrrMXk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtMy5IBmX7E

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbVU4ogV66E


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk1Q9y6VVy0


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/VcR6wkefGXU


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJKpUH2kJQg


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h2IYXYzVRg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3kXDMPwfMc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfu6LEkJGXQ


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLg7aoGAkkk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsYvgY47D68


----------



## Powhatan

RIP Ronnie Spector

https://youtube.com/watch?v=jSPpbOGnFgk


----------



## JayGo

Alex Lifeson from Rush is on guitar on this new project.

https://youtu.be/vV-IZRh22mo


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_3CvrKWQe0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48-pr5-G6Pw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDPhsByCL_o


----------



## pennstater2005

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=E6gsRJhGtMY&feature=share


----------



## Powhatan

https://youtube.com/watch?v=Jdb8ODEMmb4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hzoKNoaitE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaCjPKzkFhk


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iICDCj-qOEU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgtARTw3L2Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGL0MaVcU4


----------



## hobbyaddict1

Just found out about this guy Jelly Roll... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxFNprPOdss


----------



## Powhatan

RIP Meat Loaf (Michael Lee Aday)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X_ViIPA-Gc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWC79A7tGes


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbckIuT_YDc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLkqsAKchDE


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZaa1lmpdP0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LlRCUUNEuk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhWqOSMDNUM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32az2CLr6bo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibgxqIaPHF4


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtszCZQaLKE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWO22LXBgZY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym4pq63XZew


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrrE5bCA5lg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_AUoND7BDk


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0aBnFSLfAw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUYjd2rjsE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEW_n1922vk


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHBQ74LRYZk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xuW-aI-haw


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjPB3jROgco


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhn3VE7G06g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KmPPwhTcGY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WFniYNlJpg


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdLYXNj6omM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq6qyPRAGf8


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh36o_e1Kw4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAwFd1wz_-Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMcGr8Mn_DM


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ74BwEwOJY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqiH0ZSkM9I


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nsWMmFYRqE


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8sh9P3X33w


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yqN8GkZBXI


----------



## Monocot Master

John Prine had so many good songs. The remake of "How Lucky" he recorded with Kurt Vile is a good one. R.I.P.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V40UnVY2vAo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfccVM46l9E


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRyRL7EySUM


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvF9PAxe5Ng


----------



## RayTL

https://youtu.be/L4_wI0ZfMfE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KOUr5EOdyw


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzPUY_uiYkI


----------



## Jeff_MI84

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YYkjsuiINV4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evx-u_rpX70


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWpdRRxHbEc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evnZfSEtr5k


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFZsunzjDXU


----------



## Ware

Colter Wall

https://youtu.be/4l4gdhPqh3E


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCvSBVDZTDE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Al-nuR1iAU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-VsisgVkHw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5QRPa7O6Ts


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjylD7esXDo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKdE3Am55hQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYtMVuBafIU


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joUwy8lpvP0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NwSYngC7to


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM1AxMGIsVA


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPwMdZOlPo8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toONfmRicT0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qisP-RgxiJ8


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/E39ckUBOrO0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB8U7Hb08KY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiJJSY5uBvQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhQrCWMgmyA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luRRGI3Jrkc


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_EUCOc57yA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlbNnkUFJjU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcDWBckYN18


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBK8t92zhPw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0


----------



## robbybobby

https://youtu.be/pdEvL6jxUYA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUV16uMs9DU


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4DlCgIy-WI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHyrIe69L50


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csONW-zWFqs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XircredUQxg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK_Kbx5mnrc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov8uT8DTvlw


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5M0sLAFtXc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3o4VMLWqFg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CpZm-nr5Dc


----------



## Powhatan

RIP Naomi Judd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBVqVOB3nJs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VsgkIE-RHg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77SNaZvdZ8I


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beBZkd8V3_8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WlMVFWOsn4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwtkzFOrkGE


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdeSLxz5TTE


----------



## PNW_George

I finally got around to watching and listening to "The Last Waltz". I had high expectations and they were exceeded. Watched it in the Basement Theater and followed the opening text advice that insisted "The Last Waltz" should be played LOUD! I followed that advice.

"One of the greatest concert films of all time gets a beautiful new 4K restoration and transfer and the boutique treatment on disc from Criterion with this release that is a must-have, must-own, must-watch, must-listen, reference quality release for any music lover."


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbLuaauDaAQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBMslrijDOs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svz0USluN50


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs7C3VHwPcc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH_yNzGABlk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ceJEaxCn-w


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/SVOuYquXuuc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWkF7YH-57k


----------



## Powhatan

RIP Jim Seals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywL6tMQdG4c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwKwoU9cQ_o


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwFs8hE1yD8


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIYiGA_rIls


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo4hmmoqz2k


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpxtpGYRwDg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba0M8ZSw74U


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_Q73jcfk_s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUIAf-2Hre4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me19SUmWu2s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk4xqBHBOl0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA8F9sIhGdg


----------



## JamieD

Ben Rector - Extraordinary Magic


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAEQ1j0n1wA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ8MeEP8Ovo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k73EBmeJ950


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYtxnoCH0Cw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqK0pqV-c9c


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzZjG9B9_Ug


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/DF5emO1X0HA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnXDQRXPc5s


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3V2Pe5GAHc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd1lf52Gg98


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9y-n9B_XUM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSzej4yoUwA


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrDsaKdT2S8


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/xexrJcEkiNE


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyzWDl0nz00


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ6VezKMoRY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nITKEHBPi_0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7wPQxWEzfM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRukNU3jkIM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml22cp4ojHg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3je8zwB7ks


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKCcwrHsXI0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rqS-NIxAeo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=231W_bqXfHs


----------



## 01Bullitt

https://youtu.be/osiNI2Y6wA4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3gmjemdZ_E


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFc0ReK7k00


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32iTO6AjoDs


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KxvwuZ7oEM


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcC9ZMeRmBk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOqWAeVfHsw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhJA28ocR1A


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHiyeMZcCPQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGL0MaVcU4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP709vKwkD0


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-rTKd-Alk8


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/x1HSS7cDr4g


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9lAIvLosyg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6Br8eNw9Mo


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kj8hcslQpU


----------



## Powhatan

History repeats itself

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhYKN21olBw


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCr7x8X8gqo


----------



## Powhatan

Australian rock band

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEiiCnIAwkg


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6Hep6WlWfY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV80z9wKPCI


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bRtb1hQWJY


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apTy_Wez4V4


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-h2HU8LR4Y


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmjcSz8aV1Y


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/DhkXwqi8uQ8


----------



## atticus

Ware said:


>


I'm so excited for this album. This dude can do no wrong in my book.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e-ORhEE9VVg


----------



## Baretta

https://m.youtu.be/DKL4X0PZz7M


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J37dqmRkuM


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I'm a Swiftie &#129335;&#127996;‍♂.

https://youtu.be/L0N3C6DsisQ


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V0xQkk9kbc


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFE_GU6055Q


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LFWYsUtfV0


----------



## jerrywil

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUkHyivLH8k[/media]
Thanks to these guys https://www.topessaywriting.org/nursing-paper-writing-service i finally have time for music again. I was trying to shuffle between job, family and my studies for two years already and in one point realized i am very and very exhausted.


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpQArtCeXTk


----------



## Powhatan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipygbwsv-rc


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## jerrywil

So happy i can stream music again on my phone, no matter where i am.
I am finally with the Att and must admit that they have a great 4G coverage.
For those who still struggle without a decent mobile internet, read more about att customer service and their reviews.


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## GoPokes1992

Tyler Childers


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## theycallmePops




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan

RIP Christine McVie


----------



## Powhatan




----------



## theycallmePops




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Jeff_MI84




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## theycallmePops




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## 01Bullitt




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------



## Powhatan




----------

